# smoked side dishes



## cmacv (Mar 6, 2006)

i have only tried bbq beans with the bottom hunk of meat from pork ribs diced up and thrown in with sticky fingers carolina sweet bbq sauce in a pyrex baking dish. came out awsome, and scrubbing the smoke stain off the bakeing dish wasnt to hard with a green scrubbing pad, well worth it. but what are some other good side dishes that can be smoked???


----------



## cmacv (Mar 7, 2006)

man i stink finly found my way through some older posts found a guy that did beans in the smoker (i thought i was creative) not only did he use a aluminum pan (can throw it away instead of clean it!) *rasies gun to head.
he put it under the meat to catch the drippings.*pulls trigger!! i think i got some reading to do! you guys rock!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 7, 2006)

Uh, cmacv?-If you use an aluminum pan for your baked beans. . .-oh I see you already read that post. :mrgreen:


----------

